# Sponsoring child-father not on birth cert



## vemo (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Im hoping if anyone has any information/experience that may help me. Im a nurse looking into the possibility of working in Dubai, however I am a single mum and my babies father is not on her birth cert as I had her by having a fertility procedure using an anonymous donor. 

I have read one of the conditions that has to be fulfilled to sponsor your child to come with you to Dubai is the father writing that he has no objections which I cant fulfil and that the authorities wont attest the birth cert without same.

I have also read however that you can apply privately to the Dubai Naturalisation Residency Dep and I could provide a letter from the clinic where I had the procedure claiming this is the case. 

Has anyone experience of this Im just wondering what are the chances of having my application being processed given my circumstances? 

Thanks for your time in reading this.


----------



## Garbo (Dec 26, 2010)

vemo said:


> Hi Im hoping if anyone has any information/experience that may help me. Im a nurse looking into the possibility of working in Dubai, however I am a single mum and my babies father is not on her birth cert as I had her by having a fertility procedure using an anonymous donor.
> 
> I have read one of the conditions that has to be fulfilled to sponsor your child to come with you to Dubai is the father writing that he has no objections which I cant fulfil and that the authorities wont attest the birth cert without same.
> 
> ...



Hi there, I had a similar situation when bringing a step child out whos father was not named on birth certificate for certain reasons and the authorities would not approve their residency visa initially. I wrote a letter explaining the situation and got it attested at the British embassy un Dubai (150 dirhams) and this was then accepted.

Hope this helps!


----------



## vemo (Aug 28, 2012)

Garbo said:


> Hi there, I had a similar situation when bringing a step child out whos father was not named on birth certificate for certain reasons and the authorities would not approve their residency visa initially. I wrote a letter explaining the situation and got it attested at the British embassy un Dubai (150 dirhams) and this was then accepted.
> 
> Hope this helps!


that's great thanks so much


----------

